
Yahoo aims to phase out passwords with new service - adventured
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/15/us-yahoo-security-idUSKCN0S91M220151015
======
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you'd like us to send you
a repost invite. This is an experiment we're running to give good stories a
second chance at attention on HN.

